# a dog"s purpose



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i cant put it down , i just started it what two days ago , i love it .. i never thought i would enjoy reading a book in a dog's perspective before.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

So glad you are loving it, Liza. It is such a great book. Makes me wonder if the author just might have been a dog in another life.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So excited to read it!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't wait to read it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad you like it Liza! I loved it too  there is another book that I've read that's told from the dog's perspective, The Art of Racing in the Rain, it was also good!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> I'm glad you like it Liza! I loved it too  there is another book that I've read that's told from the dog's perspective, The Art of Racing in the Rain, it was also good!


I liked The Art of Racing a lot too. I have it in paperback if anyone wants a book chain started with it.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i cant put it down , i just started it what two days ago , i love it .. i never thought i would enjoy reading a book in a dog's perspective before.


Don't you love it when you find a book that you can't put down. It's bittersweet because you can't quit reading yet you don't want it to end! I read it months ago and still think about it often. Definitely one of my favorites.



yeagerbum said:


> I'm glad you like it Liza! I loved it too  there is another book that I've read that's told from the dog's perspective, The Art of Racing in the Rain, it was also good!


Oh yes! I loved _The art Racing in the Rain _also. Highly recommend it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

it is an awesome book , such detail and description. Mary i know what you mean i wondered that too!!


MaryH said:


> So glad you are loving it, Liza. It is such a great book. Makes me wonder if the author just might have been a dog in another life.


u will love it


Bailey&Me said:


> So excited to read it!!!


ur going to love it !


Snowbody said:


> Can't wait to read it. :thumbsup:


u will love it too !!


mary-anderson said:


> Oh I can't wait!!!!!


im going to look into that one too !!!


yeagerbum said:


> I'm glad you like it Liza! I loved it too  there is another book that I've read that's told from the dog's perspective, The Art of Racing in the Rain, it was also good!


i would read it !! but send it to someone thats not reading anything first.


Snowbody said:


> I liked The Art of Racing a lot too. I have it in paperback if anyone wants a book chain started with it.


yes thats the same feeling i get !!!


educ8m said:


> Don't you love it when you find a book that you can't put down. It's bittersweet because you can't quit reading yet you don't want it to end! I read it months ago and still think about it often. Definitely one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I loved _The art Racing in the Rain _also. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Just got this out of the libe yesterday without having even seen this thread! I'm excited to read it too.

I also just finished another goodie: Inside of a dog : what dogs see, smell, and know by Alexandra Horowitz. That was pretty scientific and based on studies of how doggies perceive things through their noses, first, ears, second and sight, third. I thought it so interesting that their senses of sight are quite minimal close up.

When Pearl first came to us she was totally stymied by mirrors and it's ben fun watching her learn about mirrors. I also now understand from reading that book why, if she's held close to my face in front of me she has a need to reach out and touch my face with her paw...it's all about how they see! Very interesting.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Just got this out of the libe yesterday without having even seen this thread! I'm excited to read it too.
> 
> I also just finished another goodie: Inside of a dog : what dogs see, smell, and know by Alexandra Horowitz. That was pretty scientific and based on studies of how doggies perceive things through their noses, first, ears, second and sight, third. I thought it so interesting that their senses of sight are quite minimal close up.
> 
> When Pearl first came to us she was totally stymied by mirrors and it's ben fun watching her learn about mirrors. I also now understand from reading that book why, if she's held close to my face in front of me she has a need to reach out and touch my face with her paw...it's all about how they see! Very interesting.


Sheil,

I was in NYC for Westminster back in February and went to a talk given by Alexandra Horowitz at the Museum of Natural History. Although it was very elementary (the majority of the audience was parents with young children), it was still very interesting. I was especially captured by the studies being done on the "language" of barking, i.e., identifying things like fear, excitement, happiness, playfulness, dinner/treat time, etc. by the type of bark. I will read the book one of these days.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

MaryH said:


> Sheil,
> 
> I was in NYC for Westminster back in February and went to a talk given by Alexandra Horowitz at the Museum of Natural History. Although it was very elementary (the majority of the audience was parents with young children), it was still very interesting. I was especially captured by the studies being done on the "language" of barking, i.e., identifying things like fear, excitement, happiness, playfulness, dinner/treat time, etc. by the type of bark. I will read the book one of these days.


Oh, yes, about the barking language...loved that part! (Of course, that's nothing we don't already know about our fluffs!) Pearl growls to get my attention allll the time, that's how she speaks to me. My former pup, Georgie Girl, the darlingest beagle, whimpered and cried all the time to say "welcome home" or "I need something". That was how SHE spoke. I love any kind of poochie communication, really. Their eyes alone is a major bonding experience, according to Horowitz (and me:biggrin.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Don't you love it when you find a book that you can't put down. It's bittersweet because you can't quit reading yet you don't want it to end! .


 
OMG yes!!!!!!! That is so me. I will put off the last few chapters of the book as long as I can stand it...because I just don't want it to end. It kills me though because I want to know so badly, but I'm half sad because that means the story is over!!!


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Another great book along these lines is One Good Dog by Susan Wilson...

I haven't read A Dog's Purpose, but uou all have such great things to say about it, so I guess I better get to it soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> OMG yes!!!!!!! That is so me. I will put off the last few chapters of the book as long as I can stand it...because I just don't want it to end. It kills me though because I want to know so badly, but I'm half sad because that means the story is over!!!


Amanda - that's exactly what I've done with some books. I just parse out the last few chapters. Think I did that with A Thousand Splendid Suns.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

susan i need to read that one , its going to have to be my next one .. cause i loved the kite runner , im actually got the movie from netflix and im planning to watch it today . did u watch it ? 


Snowbody said:


> Amanda - that's exactly what I've done with some books. I just parse out the last few chapters. Think I did that with A Thousand Splendid Suns.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> susan i need to read that one , its going to have to be my next one .. cause i loved the kite runner , im actually got the movie from netflix and im planning to watch it today . did u watch it ?


I loved a Thousand Splendid Suns...amazing book! I liked it better than Kite Runner...I didn't think the movie was that great but definitely worth watching if you loved the book.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes im going to read that one right after i finish a dogs purpose , and the movie i will watch hopefully tonite. 


Bailey&Me said:


> I loved a Thousand Splendid Suns...amazing book! I liked it better than Kite Runner...I didn't think the movie was that great but definitely worth watching if you loved the book.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

finished the book , absolutely beautiful beautiful book.. i cant say enough about it !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> finished the book , absolutely beautiful beautiful book.. i cant say enough about it !


I can't wait to read it. I think Mary's next on the pass it along list and then me. I just finished my book, The Paris Wife, and have to figure out what to read next. Almost tempted to download A Dog's Purpose but will be good and wait for it to come around.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes Mary Anderson is next then you i believe , its such a good read ! u r going to looooove it.


Snowbody said:


> I can't wait to read it. I think Mary's next on the pass it along list and then me. I just finished my book, The Paris Wife, and have to figure out what to read next. Almost tempted to download A Dog's Purpose but will be good and wait for it to come around.


----------

